# Issue with my curtin supplier



## Gbrandie (Jan 20, 2016)

We had a full set of curtins and roller blinds fitted back in September 2015, we had nothing but problems with this company, we have one curtin taken back back for repair mid December and still not returned, who should we contact to report this company and have the situation finaly resolved?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Google is your friend my friend http://www.consumerrights.ae/en/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

Have you been to their store/office and done the Indignant Customer rant? Often works...


----------

